# The story behind your BYH username



## CinnamonEli (Jun 23, 2016)

How did you come up with your username for BYH?  Reply here!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 23, 2016)

I didn't know you could pick anything you wanted....


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 23, 2016)

Mine is just my two horse's names smashed together 

It did sound like u had to put your actual name, but I didn't want to...


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, no story behind mine!
XD
Good Idea for a thread though @CinnamonEli !!


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2016)

Our farm name is (Tasty Acres Homestead)


----------



## babsbag (Jun 23, 2016)

As a kid my mom and grandma called me Babs (Barbara) and my initials happened to BAB as well. When I got married my initials changed to BAG, so now I am babsbag.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 23, 2016)

Ours was decided at the time we only had chickens


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 23, 2016)

Mine is pretty self explanatory


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 23, 2016)

When we got our first goats we lived in a subdivision
The entire lot was about an acre and a half but about an acre of it was wooded which is where we had the goats
We took One Fine Acre as our herd name with ADGA
We have since moved to 5 acres but kept the name


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 23, 2016)

Raised mini horses for years.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 23, 2016)

I like using my 1st name in forums but the forum software wouldn't take just that (or someone already had it - don't remember) so I added CHS (I lived in Charleston) but have since moved to Tennessee so I'm sure that doesn't make much sense to some.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 23, 2016)

Along with my proper name and church information, it is what my business cards say.
Plus, I laugh and think of the episodes from 'That 70's Show' with a korny character with the same name.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 23, 2016)

Spent 24 years in the Navy, so started my "real life" late.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jun 23, 2016)

Pastor Dave said:


> Along with my proper name and church information, it is what my business cards say.
> Plus, I laugh and think of the episodes from 'That 70's Show' with a korny character with the same name.



You're the second Pastor Dave I've known!

Mine is geographically oriented plus the chickens I had ( originally a Byc username)


----------



## Ponker (Jun 24, 2016)

Mine is pretty simple - it's the name of our farm. We took our two dogs, Cane Corsos and smashed their names together. Pongo + Tinker = Ponker

Ponker Farm


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow!  Lots of replies!


----------



## Shorty (Jun 24, 2016)

I am 4'10" and my friends used to call me Shorty so it kinda stuck lol


----------



## cjc (Jun 24, 2016)

CJC are my initials


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 24, 2016)

For those who haven't guessed yet, ldawntaylor is actually my first initial then middle and last names.  I'm afraid most of my internet accounts have usernames like that unless it is computer generated.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

Shorty said:


> I am 4'10" and my friends used to call me Shorty so it kinda stuck lol


When I was really little people used to call me that.  I've grown out of that though


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2016)

CinnamonEli said:


> When I was really little people used to call me that. I've grown out of that though


Same to me. Now I am taller than my older sister and mom


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

Taller than my mom... not my older brother... doctors said I would be though, so we will see... not sure if I want to get any taller though.


----------



## TAH (Jun 24, 2016)

CinnamonEli said:


> Taller than my mom... not my older brother... doctors said I would be though, so we will see... not sure if I want to get any taller though.


My goal is to be 5'5"-5'6" We shall see. I am still a teenager and am 5'2" almost 5'3". So I may reach my goal.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm almost 



Spoiler



legal age


and 5'5".. I sometimes feel short, but I don't want to be towering above everyone else hitting my head off ceilings


----------



## secuono (Jun 24, 2016)

Uhhmmm...been so long. But it's a name I made up and a couple years ago, I found out that it is now a name in some random country...Didn't exist until after I came up with it. Googled all the names I came up with extensively, didn't want one already in use. =/
I want to say since at least 6th or 7th grade, so 16 years roughly? Idk.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 24, 2016)

My rooster was named Poka and then I decided to use his nickname


----------



## secuono (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, forgot to add, it was during the start of my love affair with Japan and everything asian. So that influenced the name. My middle name I randomly came up with, also Japanese influence. But I soon found out it too, is already in existence, but more well known. "Arikun" for those that will be curious as to what it is. Lol.
When I write stories and such, I sign "Secuono". With paintings, I sign "Cloud". And with legal documents, well that's always changing slowly, from first and last initials with middle name fully spelled out, to just middle name and now it's just the 3 initials.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 26, 2016)

I"m in the SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism), a group that studies and re-creates history in the Middle Ages.  The culture I'm interested in is Iceland, settled by people commonly referred to as Vikings.  I was trying to come up with a 'viking-sounding' username, when I recalled learning that 'viking' is what they did (as in, we're going viking), and the people themselves should be referred to as Norse.  I thought, of course! - and then thought, hey, that rhymes - and I had my username


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 3, 2016)

Unrewarded Woodcutter =Wanton Woodsman. I do some woodwork to earn some cash.....but nobody has ever bought anything!  I've heard "Oh it's beautiful" a thousand times.....but nobody ever asks "How much for the doggie in the window" Just couldn't think of anything else at the time.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

Mine is pretty self explanatory , just put my fist and last name together!

@TAH and @CinnamonEli I didn't know you guys were so young! I thought that I was the only one! I'm still a teenager but will be a year older in a month. So glad to see some people my age on here!!


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 3, 2016)

XD my made-up-name is Adahee. It's a Cherokee name that means lives in the woods. My sisters is yonah. Not sure what hers means.

Oh, and @madelynmccabe There's lots of young farmers on here. I'm a teenager also!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

@micah wotring  Wow! This is great! Glad to hear of some more young farmers!! Are there any more young farmers on this page?


----------



## TAH (Sep 3, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> @micah wotring  Wow! This is great! Glad to hear of some more young farmers!! Are there any more young farmers on this page?


Me!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 3, 2016)

@TAH yay!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 3, 2016)

Me too. There's a few more young people then you'd realize


----------



## Bruce (Sep 5, 2016)

NOT me  I am older than 3 of you teens added together. 

My screen name? My parents gave it to me a few years ago. OK, QUITE a few


----------



## AClark (Sep 6, 2016)

I was so original that I used my first initial and last name.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 15, 2016)

Well I see that it has been a while since there has been a Post here....so it is High time for one.......I chose the name because it is what I am....even tho I spent more yrs in a city....I just never 'Fit In' with the others....I would've used Redneck but thought I would get 'Labeled', so chose CntryBoy instead....the 777 is used as an identifier with The Holy Bible....as far as the farm name....Lazy A** Acres I've been called that by some....but, in reality it would've been meant to be the animal....not the slang it has become...but, so there wouldn't be any Offended I use the stars....


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2016)

Third from the right.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

There's a rescue farm near us called One and a Half A** Acres.  I don't even get it.  They rescue pot belly pigs,  lol. 

Um I don't think I need to explain my username though. Around here we use "redneck" and "woodbugger"  interchangeably.


----------



## chicken4prez (May 9, 2017)

Chickens should run for prezident.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 9, 2017)

chicken4prez said:


> Chickens should run for prezident.


I agree!


----------



## eggbert420 (May 10, 2017)

I just used my BYC name and password.


----------



## chickens really (May 10, 2017)

My BYC name and the reason for it is because it's what my Husband said when I told him I was getting Chickens...


----------



## mustangrooster (May 10, 2017)

chickens really said:


> My BYC name and the reason for it is because it's what my Husband said when I told him I was getting Chickens...



Ok, now that is hilarious


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 10, 2017)

I'm using my BYC name which is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (May 11, 2017)

I first was on BYC then discovered BYH and kept the same name.  I slowly moved over to BYH and now occasionally visit BYC.   I only had chickens at the time and have always admired the pioneers but since we have expanded our farm, I hope to change my username to Pioneer Princess, since I'm a lady after all and I think it just sounds good. : )


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 12, 2017)

I like chickens, I'm a cowboy, and the year I was born... Nuf said!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 12, 2017)

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I like chickens, I'm a cowboy, and the year I was born... Nuf said!


That's what I did on BYC.  Chickenlover200 but wouldn't let me put the last digit for year I was born because my name was already too long


----------



## Sourland (May 13, 2017)

Sourland Mts - my childhood playground.    You can call me Sour or Sour Man.  I answer to either.


----------



## Hipshot (May 13, 2017)

Well the fact is I told CTKen he needed learn to shot from the hip . That and the fact that I often carry two pistols when hunting rats at night . Did I say I hate rats . So I decided It fit me so I made it my BYH user name . And I'm traveling incognito I got a bad reputation on BYC


----------



## Hipshot (May 13, 2017)

ChickenCowboy02 said:


> I like chickens, I'm a cowboy, and the year I was born... Nuf said!


 Wow dude you were born in 1902 your like a hundred and fifteen years old  No biggie though I got blue jeans twice as old as you come to think of it three times .


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 13, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> Wow dude you were born in 1902 your like a hundred and fifteen years old  No biggie though I got blue jeans twice as old as you come to think of it three times .View attachment 33859


----------



## Sourland (May 13, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> Wow dude you were born in 1902 your like a hundred and fifteen years old  No biggie though I got blue jeans twice as old as you come to think of it three times .View attachment 33859



115 years old.    Finally someone older than me.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 13, 2017)

I'm not very original. "Turtle Rock Farm" is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Hipshot (May 13, 2017)

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm not very original. "Turtle Rock Farm" is pretty self explanatory.


 Slow and steady wins the race . they can't see all your badges here or the thirty plus thousand post you have on BYC

  This was you three or four months ago don't ask and you joined at or near the same time as me . Turtle your not rock you do and you got some fine feet Patience is who  you are . Happy now


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 13, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> Slow and steady wins the race . they can't see all your badges here or the thirty plus thousand post you have on BYCView attachment 33863  This was you three or four months ago don't ask and you joined at or near the same time as me . Turtle your not rock you do and you got some fine feet Patience is who  you are . Happy now


Hey now, they did NOT need to know how much of a blabberbeak I am.  

LOL, thanks.


----------



## Hipshot (May 13, 2017)

Sourland said:


> 115 years old.    Finally someone older than me.


 And all this time I thought you tended the flocks on the ark


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 13, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> And all this time I thought you tended the flocks on the ark


That was me


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 13, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> Well the fact is I told CTKen he needed learn to shot from the hip . That and the fact that I often carry two pistols when hunting rats at night . Did I say I hate rats . So I decided It fit me so I made it my BYH user name . And I'm traveling incognito I got a bad reputation on BYC


Pstt, y'all -- he has so many infractions on BYC that if he tries to look at them he crashes the computer.


----------



## ChickenCowboy02 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

Mine is easy too. 21 hens that are the boss of me.



There are more then that now though. 
 math is so hard!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

No intriguing story here, lol, I'm a BYC refugee and figured it'd be best to keep my username the same to avoid any confusion among those who know me from over there.  As to where it came from originally, think of the song "Ol' grey mare just ain't what she used to be" and you've got me, lol.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jun 6, 2017)

Well... I call a bunny's... Umm... Potty a bunny box! Embarrassing!  And a bunny hops, so that's my story or it was my bunny hops in the bunny box. It can go either way!


----------

